# Lynnhaven Report 08/02/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes...another report, ho-hum....

Met up w/ TugCapn & becoyote @ 06:00. We paddled out to the hot spot. Got a dink Flounder on a Gulp Shirmp on the way out, but dinks be damned!!!  

Another perfect morning. Got out there at ebb tide and it was low...low...low..., got to check out all the nooks and crannies on the way out. Future spots to try my luck....










As expected it was a slow start. I threw jigs and watched my bait rods while Tug & Coyote paddled over to the wall. Well, on cue, when the tide started to pick up pace on the way in...the breakfast bell rang.....










I do not recommend tossing a lure while two bait rods are out. The Reds had be sloshing through mud and oysters while both rods were bowed over... 



















It was REAL crowded out there...  Tug landed a nice keeper drifting just off the bar. Sorry no pic..too far away.










Work was calling...I made it w/ minutes to spare 'cause I had to land these last two daddy's......



















I have all day off tomorrow, so judging by the tide, I'll be launching @ 08:30. Good luck out there....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man, skunkape you should change your name... nice repot and thanks for the pics... 

are reds good eating?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Reds are very good eatin...blackened is very tasty..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good job on the Pups.......again.  

As you all headed west the three of us went east to the bridge after filling our bait buckets with the finger mullet that were all over the entrance to the creek. 

First stop was the outside of the bridge on the west side sandbar looking for Flatties. The little Taylor blues were ripping up the mullet and after catching 4 I headed over to the DuckInn side. My first cast was hardly in the water before a nice 21" Pup jumped it. I found it's 20" brother and some throw-back cousins and even a 19" Flattie that went on the stringer with the bigger 2 Pups before taking a Ray-ride.

The current had picked up enough by then to chase me off to work and with dinner on the stringer I headed back to the launch. Not a bad morning !! I had my camera but with the steady bite and ripping current it stayed in my pocket.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Congrats!*

Guess they're thick throughout that area. Maybe we can hook up sometime soon and show me the ways of the bridge.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Skunk,
I ended up catchin 1 a few minutes after you headed out. Things kind of died off after that and it was the last fish of the day.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

becoyote said:


> Hey Skunk,
> I ended up catchin 1 a few minutes after you headed out. Things kind of died off after that and it was the last fish of the day.
> 
> See you tomorrow!


Right on, glad you hooked up! If that spot dies, we can paddle around to some different holes I know of. I have the day off, so the only thing that'll run me off is the heat. Bring a few bags of Finger Mullet, the cast net isn't happening. See you tomorrow.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Skunk, I'm like most others that fish in that we love to take new people to new areas. One on one is a whole lot better than trying to explain it on the boards. I'll try to post up the next time I head out to the Lynnhaven but this weekend I've got other plans. Keep an eye on that 'other' Yak board that you post on, I usually post there also and they've got that 'going fishing' board that makes it even easier.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the reports SA. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Aka*



jay b said:


> Skunk, I'm like most others that fish in that we love to take new people to new areas. One on one is a whole lot better than trying to explain it on the boards. I'll try to post up the next time I head out to the Lynnhaven but this weekend I've got other plans. Keep an eye on that 'other' Yak board that you post on, I usually post there also and they've got that 'going fishing' board that makes it even easier.


You're "Knot Crazy" correct???


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice as usual!!! So SA . . . are you retired or independently wealthy?  Wish I had the time to go out there like you, fish on brutha!!!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nope*



fingersandclaws said:


> Nice as usual!!! So SA . . . are you retired or independently wealthy?  Wish I had the time to go out there like you, fish on brutha!!!


Poor like everyone else... It's a ritual I abide by. 
05:00 = Wake & Coffee
05:30 = Truck loaded
06:00 = Kayak in the water
Fish
08:30 = Go to work, de-stink myself. 

Good Luck!! :fishing:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Skunk, that's right I'm Knot Crazy on TF and TKAA. It just seemed like a good name for the yak boards and I even named the first Yak the same. I'm going to try it again this week maybe tomorrow, wed. or thurs. before work again, I'll post it before I go but check both boards.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*8/8/07*



jay b said:


> Skunk, that's right I'm Knot Crazy on TF and TKAA. It just seemed like a good name for the yak boards and I even named the first Yak the same. I'm going to try it again this week maybe tomorrow, wed. or thurs. before work again, I'll post it before I go but check both boards.


Might be tough gettin' 'em tomorrow before work. 

Tu: High 4:17 AM
Tu: Low 11:17 AM 

I know the spot that set's up well for an incoming tide. That little deep cut, just as you take a left to the flats.


----------

